

25 Effective Ways to Use Twitter Search for Marketing, Sales and Support - kafechew
http://twits.co/25-ways-twitter-advanced-search

======
kafechew
Here’s some of the best ways you can put Twitter search to use for your
business, along with some tools that’ll help you learn more from Tweets,
identify trends, see how your Tweets are impacting your business, and more.

